# Orange Chucks in Milk?



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

We have been making some goat milk soap. We have noticed in a couple of batches that when I am stirring the Lye/Milk solution together that we are getting some orange chucks in the bottom. We have just been leaving them in bowl and not putting in the soap. What causes that? Also, we have not been insulating it after it is in molds, per some advise from another soap maker, do most insulate? Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Whatcha got there, Bubba is the milk fats turning into soap ... which means you are incorporating your lye into your frozen milk too slowly.

I prefer to dump lye in 3 portions, mixing with my stick blender after each dump. It should take you just a couple minutes (or less depending how frozen & how small your frozen milk chunks are).

Not gelling (insulating) your milk soaps is a personal preference. Your final soap will be a tad bit darker if it is insulated, but the real secret in keeping a light colored milk soap is how fast you can incorporate your lye into your milk and then immediately pouring it into your waiting oils.

Personally, I prefer gelling my milk soaps. Saponification is exothermic any way, if you retard your gel (putting it into the fridge, et al) you are only slowing the saponification time. You may be able to unmold after 24 hours but it may be another 24-48 hours before saponification is complete.

I'd rather insulate & let my soaps gel so when they have cooled off, saponification is complete.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Great. Thank you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So Bubbas Boys ... are youse boys finally coming to our Homesteading Weekend this year??

If yes, then could you please go pick up Forerunner for me???


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Would love to come but that is a very busy time for us. We might make it one of these years. haha. Where is Forerunner from?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

West of Canton


----------

